# [Wireless] Low Signal Strength and Internet Speed



## coure06 (May 27, 2007)

hi,
i am new to this world of networking so i hope u will not mind abt my questions.
is the speed of network decrease when low signal strength or 
network connects/disconnects alot if low signal???

i have a 128Kbits/s internet connection which comes to an Acess Point. my PC is far from this AP, i just want to use internet would the speed of the internet(althougth it is already very low i.e. 128Kbits/s) will decreases??

thnx


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

If the signal is low, then the speed goes down. With low siganl, other RF siganl (such as cordless phone, other WIFI users, etc) can interfere with the desired signal causing errors, which results in re-send, which slow things down, sometimes it cauese total discoonect.

To resolve this, the wirless divices (router/pc) can be brought colser to each other, or gain antenna can be used on one/both to increase performacne.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a couple of examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna


----------



## coure06 (May 27, 2007)

thanks alot u both seems to be very helpful


----------

